# Another Chevrolet Video



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I posted it once in my chevrolet trucks thread, but I'll post it again time to get the vehicles section more active again.
(Don't worry they'll be more)

[youtube:2b3u3wsw]http://www.youtube.com/v/qriNbVCIsow&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2b3u3wsw]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

For some reason the firewall is blocking the video and the image; is Jahan's of a guy doing something with a tail pipe?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> For some reason the firewall is blocking the video and the image; is Jahan's of a guy doing something with a tail pipe?


Pretty much, hahaha. :lol:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Lets play a game? How many motors and transmissions where used to get that many miles? My guess is 3 per vehicle.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Take that you naughty, naughty, Chevrolet. You're a bad girl, you need a spanken and daddy's gonna give it to ya! :roll:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

S10 in the mud:
[youtube:s7l89zzm]http://www.youtube.com/v/jFNKO_uYOlg&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:s7l89zzm]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> S10 in the mud:
> [youtube:2p8aadox]http://www.youtube.com/v/jFNKO_uYOlg&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:2p8aadox]


So I am confused, where's the mud again? That was a water hole with a solid bottom. This is a big pet peeve of mine, some one saying they went through a three foot deep mud hole. Sorry if that was three foot of mud, you aren't going through it. I have gone through water holes in a jacked up truck that was a good foot deeper than that, not to impressive sorry 1-eye.  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

1-eye, do you own a shrimp boat?


----------

